# Egypt



## Judy (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anyone stayed in a timeshare resort in Egypt recently?  There are only two reviews and the most recent of those is nearly 2 years old.
We're thinking about using a timeshare as a base for diving in the Red Sea before taking a tour of the Nile River and the ruins.
DAE has some availability at a resort on the Red Sea in the northern part of Egypt, but the diving there gets really terrible reviews from the folks on scubaboard.


----------



## DianeG (Dec 5, 2006)

I can't comment on the timehares themselves, but would pick one in Sharm-El-Sheik instead of Nuweiba. I've seen better TS availability for Nuweiba, but would hold out for Sharm. Excellent diving out of Sharm, with many very reputable operators (I can highly recommended Oonas Divers).


----------



## Colorado Belle (Dec 7, 2006)

I can't comment on the time shares or the diving....but I wanna go!


----------



## PeelBoy (Dec 22, 2006)

*Hurghdad*

I have been in Egypt, but did not stay in a timeshare.  Sharm is good but you have to, from Cairo, either fly (expensive) or take a long ride there (about 8 hours) on very rough road.  Because of proxmity to Israel, terrorism is real.  It is far from Nile, like a good 24 hour trip by bus or by ferry and bus.

Time Share Orient Tourism Development in Hurghdad is always available in II.  The property looked nice last time I passed by but never stayed there.  Red Sea diving IMO will become history soon, if the locals continue to develop the area at the current pace.  Go now before it is destroyed.  From Hurghdad to Nile, bus is about 4 hours (I guess).  4 or so can squeeze into a taxi.

Hurghdad is not as developed as Sharm, commercial and entertainment wise.  The beach is terrific.  It is like Hilton Head Island and Myrtle Beach in South Carolina.

Don't wander outside of Hurghdad into the desert or Upper Egypt.  You will need police escort for safety reasons.


----------



## debizyx (Feb 19, 2007)

PeelBoy said:


> I have been in Egypt ....  Because of proxmity to Israel, terrorism is real.



Normally I wouldn't comment on this - everyone is entitled to their opinions. 

However, I think that it's a real shame that you are worried to go to Egypt because of it's proximity to Israel. By all means, be worried to go to Egypt because of terrorism, I know that I am. But please don't make the mistake of thinking that it has anything to do with Israel.

1. Terrorism in Egypt is mostly "home-grown". It is focused on ALL tourists, and in particular against the policies of Egyptian president Mubarrak who is more liberal than the moslem extremists in his own country. 
2. Terrorism is real all around the world, wherever you find extremists. The latest train bombings in India, last year in Madrid, the attacks in Bali, and of course 9/11, are just a few examples. Proximity with Israel can hardly be a factor in those cases ...
3. In Rome, it's probably more dangerous to cross the road !!!!

In any case, I hope you have a great time if you go again


----------

